# Juice Problem!!!!



## VapeSnow (28/7/14)

Hi guys 

I have a problem. I will start with a juice and the first time it will be awesome. After the 4 time i cant take the taste or smell anymore. 

I tried a lot of juice but cant seem to get something that i can vape everyday. 

Did someone experience the same problem as me. I know its very difficult to ask as everybody like different stuff 

I really love vaping but cant take it.  lol

Any help will be awesome.


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

Yes, one can tire of some juices, but you should find some that you do not tire of. Maybe a solution is to constantly rotate juices. That is how I vape - always have at least 3 devices with different juices to alternate between. Then I will fill 2 devices with other juices again the following day, but my one device always is filled with Bowden's Mate, which I never tire of. I do, however, have quite a few juices I can vape for extended periods of time if I had to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (28/7/14)

It seems to me all the juice is to sweet. Im 100% sure that the cause.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I tried a lot of juice but cant seem to get something that i can vape everyday.


 
I feel your pain... I have the same t-shirt... Happily I found Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice which I love... but it does get a bit boring so I have started experimenting with adding concentrates and other juices that I like but don't love...

Good mix's with Menthol Ice are...

Coconut Concentrate
Musk concentrate if you want something really different...
VM Strawberry (well steeped)
VM Pineapple

And I have some Just B Condensed Milk and her new Maartjie on order because I have heard good things about them...

Another special juice is Vape Craving Desire and also Whirling Dervish.

Another one I have kept and do vape from time to time is Craft Vapour's Melon on the Rocks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> It seems to me all the juice is to sweet. Im 100% sure that the cause.


 
OK too sweet... then try Whirling Dervish.


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> It seems to me all the juice is to sweet. Im 100% sure that the cause.


That does happen from time to time - akin to vaper's tongue. Try doing some menthol juice or a very dry NET tobacco, maybe that will help.


----------



## VapeSnow (28/7/14)

Awesome guys. @Andre i already have 3 units with different juice in. Same same lol. @Rob Fisher is whirling Dervish good? And what the flavor?


----------



## VapeSnow (28/7/14)

@Andre a week ago i got some choc mint and that was awesome. But also got to sweet!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher is whirling Dervish good? And what the flavor?


 
I'm not the best person to describe a juice because I'm a bit of a juice philistine! So here is the description from the web site...

A rich and creamy spiced custard blended with a robust full bodied cured tobacco. Layers of evolving flavor with each vape accented by notes of honey, vanilla and rich succulent berry along a bed of unique full flavored tobacco. Enticing and intriguing guaranteed to captivate and stimulate the senses leaving you always wanting more.

http://www.subohmvapor.co.za/collections/vape-orenda/products/whirling-dervish

Why on earth I bought this I'm not sure because from the description it's not one I would try... maybe it was a recommendation (actually yes it was)... and I shouldn't like this juice because I don't like custard or tobacco juices... but I do like it... can't vape it all the time but I do keep one of my REO's with it in!


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

Try Heather's Heavenly Vapes's Huntsman - if that gets sweet, your taste buds are in dire straits. Have you tried VM Menthol Ice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (28/7/14)

Awesome stuff @Rob Fisher. Ill defiantly try that. I love tobacco and custard. Just hope it don't get to sweet. I just don't know why all the juice have to be so sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

Andre said:


> Have you tried VM Menthol Ice?


 
If he hasn't there is going to be a rather large fine involved... so @VapeSnow if you haven't just lie... otherwise it will cost you huge bucks!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> I just don't know why all the juice have to be so sweet.


 
I think part of the issue is that PG by itself is sweet! Edit: Horse crap Fisher... it's the other way around! What a silly Goose!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (28/7/14)

Lol. Okay rob ill place a order for Menthol ice.


----------



## VapeSnow (28/7/14)

Oh so pg is sweet. Didn't know that. Mmmmm. So i should look for 100% vg juice then. Thx @Rob Fisher that helped so much.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Lol. Okay rob ill place a order for Menthol ice.


 
OMG!!! You haven't tried Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice? Where on earth have you been living? Under a rock? 

You must be the only forum member out of all 1,000 that hasn't tried it! Dooooo it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/14)

I found that Vape King's coffee is not a very sweet flavour, almost bitter. Try Vapour Mountain Coffee also, haven't tried it yet but I've heard that it's an almost bitter strong black coffee.... if you don't mind coffee flavours that is.

I hear what you're saying about all the juices becoming too sweet though, and yes, as mentioned above menthols do help, try vaping some exclusively for a few days and then try your other flavours again.


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Oh so pg is sweet. Didn't know that. Mmmmm. So i should look for 100% vg juice then. Thx @Rob Fisher that helped so much.


Wait, wait....from my memory VG is the sweet one....let us first make sure.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Oh so pg is sweet. Didn't know that. Mmmmm. So i should look for 100% vg juice then. Thx @Rob Fisher that helped so much.


 
The problem with that is that VG is VERY thick and doesn't wick very well and it also mutes the flavour...


----------



## VapeSnow (28/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG!!! You haven't tried Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice? Where on earth have you been living? Under a rock?
> 
> You must be the only forum member out of all 1,000 that hasn't tried it! Dooooo it!


Okay now i would defiantly do it. Should be good if you love it so much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (28/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I found that Vape King's coffee is not a very sweet flavour, almost bitter. Try Vapour Mountain Coffee also, haven't tried it yet but I've heard that it's an almost bitter strong black coffee.... if you don't mind coffee flavours that is.
> 
> I hear what you're saying about all the juices becoming too sweet though, and yes, as mentioned above menthols do help, try vaping some exclusively for a few days and then try your other flavours again.


Tried vm coffee. Also to sweet, i think the menthol is the path to go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

From this: http://vaperanks.com/propylene-glycol-vs-vegetable-glycerin-e-liquid-whats-the-difference/

_Propylene glycol is a tasteless odorless substance, so it doesn’t alter the flavor of the e-liquid in any way. _

_Vegetable glycerin is a considerably thicker solution, compared to propylene glycol. On its own, VG has a slight sweet taste which also makes the e-liquid sweeter and the flavors a little difficult to detect. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (28/7/14)

Okay guys. I think if found the juice im going to try and that is VM menthol ice. Thx Rob. Ill let you know what i think about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

Andre said:


> From this: http://vaperanks.com/propylene-glycol-vs-vegetable-glycerin-e-liquid-whats-the-difference/
> 
> _Propylene glycol is a tasteless odorless substance, so it doesn’t alter the flavor of the e-liquid in any way. _
> 
> _Vegetable glycerin is a considerably thicker solution, compared to propylene glycol. On its own, VG has a slight sweet taste which also makes the e-liquid sweeter and the flavors a little difficult to detect. _


 
Whoops.... I find high VG terrible to vape and there is muted flavors and sweetness...

My bad...


----------



## VapeSnow (28/7/14)

Okay then 100% vg juice wil be a no no no


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

Andre said:


> From this: http://vaperanks.com/propylene-glycol-vs-vegetable-glycerin-e-liquid-whats-the-difference/
> 
> _Propylene glycol is a tasteless odorless substance, so it doesn’t alter the flavor of the e-liquid in any way. _
> 
> _Vegetable glycerin is a considerably thicker solution, compared to propylene glycol. On its own, VG has a slight sweet taste which also makes the e-liquid sweeter and the flavors a little difficult to detect. _


 
Thanks @Andre! Good save!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (28/7/14)

Thx again guys for all the advise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay then 100% vg juice wil be a no no no


A 50/50 is usually a good starting point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

